# Medecine for anxity?



## MNBVCXZ (Apr 13, 2004)

Hello, can anyone tell me what medecine I can get that helps dealing with light anxity that you don't need a recepy for? Btw did you try it yourself and did it work?


----------



## MariaM (Jan 19, 2003)

If you want to start by trying non-prescription remedies for light anxiety, you could try some herbal products such as Distress Remedy and Rescue Remedy. These are liquid herbal blends available at Health Food Stores. You take a few drops under your tongue when under stress or distress. They taste a little funky but I have found them helpful for mild anxiety or stress. There is also a product called Be'Calmed which consists of various vitamins, minerals, and amino acids that are supposed to have a calming effect. I haven't tried this one but would be interested to know if anyone has and whether it helped. My co-worker swears by valerian for mild anxiety - she says it smells like dirty socks but once you get it down it helps you sleep and soothes the anxiousness.


----------



## MNBVCXZ (Apr 13, 2004)

OK thanx, I will try that. They always say I am such a quite and calm person, but I am pretty nervous for everything thats going on in my life, so I hope it will work!


----------

